# Beer Smith unhide the file bar



## mrsupraboy (9/7/14)

Hide the file bar up the top on the computer. How do I unhide it


----------



## Crakkers (10/7/14)

I'm guessing it's the menu bar you've hidden. You should still have a toolbar with "open", "export all" etc and "options" on the far right.
Go there, then "look & feel" and check the "show menu" box.


----------

